# Kabinett segnet Regierungsabkommen mit den USA über zivile Sicherheitsforschung ab



## Newsfeed (11 Februar 2009)

Die Bundesregierung hat am heutigen Mittwoch dem Entwurf eines Regierungsabkommens über "die wissenschaftliche und technologische Zusammenarbeit auf dem Gebiet der zivilen Sicherheitsforschung" zwischen den USA und Deutschland zugestimmt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

